# 948 light hammer strike



## burnin.daylight (Aug 16, 2015)

Greetings All. I have a question... will a mod. 1934/35 hammer spring work in a .22 cal 948 AND will this spring cure a light hammer strike in the 948 .22 ? Thank you


----------

